# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  deducibilità contributo integrativo

## sasergio

salve avrei un quesito da esporre.
Sono un architetto; ho aderito al regime dei minimi nel 2008. Sto preparando il modello unico e ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda i contributi che ho dovuto versare ad inarcassa (fino a maggio 2008 sono stata iscritta ad inarcassa). 
Ho capito che il contributo soggettivo può essere portato in deduzione del reddito imponibile.
 Per quanto riguarda il contributo integrativo (pagato in misura fissa; il minimo è 150,00 euro); nel 2008 ho emesso solo 4 fatture con contributo integrativo del 2% e, quindi ho recuperato, rivalendomi sulla clientela, un contributo integrativo pari a euro 42,83.
La differenza (150,00 - 42,83= 107,17),restata a mio esclusivo carico,  posso portarla in deduzione?
Ho letto la risoluzione n.68 del 18 maggio 2006 dell'ADE che, se ho ben capito, prevede tale possibilità  http://www.larchitetto.archiworld.it.../ita010606.pdf 
ho poi letto http://www.geometri.ta.it/immaginiUp...ggi13giu08.pdf
e non ci sarebbe tale possibilità. 
Qual è la giusta soluzione?
grazie
Ely

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sono per la tesi per cui il contributo integrativo, in quanto rimasto a carico del professionista, può essere dedotto dal reddito. 
ciao   

> salve avrei un quesito da esporre.
> Sono un architetto; ho aderito al regime dei minimi nel 2008. Sto preparando il modello unico e ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda i contributi che ho dovuto versare ad inarcassa (fino a maggio 2008 sono stata iscritta ad inarcassa). 
> Ho capito che il contributo soggettivo può essere portato in deduzione del reddito imponibile.
>  Per quanto riguarda il contributo integrativo (pagato in misura fissa; il minimo è 150,00 euro); nel 2008 ho emesso solo 4 fatture con contributo integrativo del 2% e, quindi ho recuperato, rivalendomi sulla clientela, un contributo integrativo pari a euro 42,83.
> La differenza (150,00 - 42,83= 107,17),restata a mio esclusivo carico,  posso portarla in deduzione?
> Ho letto la risoluzione n.68 del 18 maggio 2006 dell'ADE che, se ho ben capito, prevede tale possibilità  http://www.larchitetto.archiworld.it.../ita010606.pdf 
> ho poi letto http://www.geometri.ta.it/immaginiUp...ggi13giu08.pdf
> e non ci sarebbe tale possibilità. 
> Qual è la giusta soluzione?
> ...

----------


## sasergio

> Sono per la tesi per cui il contributo integrativo, in quanto rimasto a carico del professionista, può essere dedotto dal reddito. 
> ciao

  grazie.
quindi  l'eventuale eccedenza del contributo integrativo va indicata nel rigo cm7?

----------


## dan

riprendo il post poer avere maggiore chiarezza . L'ADE afferma nel 2006 che la parte eccedente la rivalsa è onere deducibile , la Cassazione nel 2008 ritiene indeducibile il contributo integrativo senza però approfondire l'elemento discusso dall'agenzia in relazione alla parte eccedente . Qual 'è quindi la posizione da assumere ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> riprendo il post poer avere maggiore chiarezza . L'ADE afferma nel 2006 che la parte eccedente la rivalsa è onere deducibile , la Cassazione nel 2008 ritiene indeducibile il contributo integrativo senza però approfondire l'elemento discusso dall'agenzia in relazione alla parte eccedente . Qual 'è quindi la posizione da assumere ?

  Questa: il contributo integrativo è deducibile solo se rimasto a carico del professionista. 
ciao

----------


## nuvola

Buongiorno a tutti... riprendo questo argomento perche temo di non aver capito bene come funziona la gestione dei contributi per i professionisti in dichiarazione. 
Io gli ho sempre inserito nel quadro RP e CM per i minimi i contributi pagati, di solito faccio il soggettivo + maternità, mentre l'integrativo, visto i pareri discordarti non l'ho mai inserito. 
Ora però mi è sorto un'altro dubbio..... il soggettivo e il maternità sono interamente detraibili oppure bisogna fare qualche operazione? Nel senso, se nelle fatture comunque viene inserito per esempio da un geometra la cassa del 2%, devo levarla al totale dei contributi? Ma se nel 2009 pago una parte di contributi del 2009 come faccio a sapere a cosa si riferisce?  
Chi mi spiega meglio come funziona^  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... grazie!

----------


## RENA84

Facciamo un esempio concreto: 
Contributo soggettivo         1240 euro
Contributo maternità              66 euro
Contributo integrativo minimo 372 euro 
Nell'anno sono state emesse fatture con totale imponibile euro 10.000
Contributo integrativo incassato 10000 x 2% = 200 euro 
E' possibile dedurre: 
Contributo soggettivo               1240 euro
Contributo maternità                   66 euro
Contributo integrativo 372-200 = 172 euro

----------


## nuvola

Quindi è corretto sottrarre la parte di cassa (2% per i geometri) inseriti in fattura e che hanno per logica pagato i clienti?  
Io il contributo integrativo generalmente non lo metto..

----------


## nuvola

So che non dovrei sollecitare la risposta e che mi prendero una bella romanzina  :Embarrassment:  ... pero vorrei chiedervi se per favore mi sapete dire se quel 2% che il geometra mette in fattura fa parte dell'integrativo o del soggettivo, ed eventualemente da dove devo scalcolarlo...

----------


## Tasselhoof

> So che non dovrei sollecitare la risposta e che mi prendero una bella romanzina  ... pero vorrei chiedervi se per favore mi sapete dire se quel 2% che il geometra mette in fattura fa parte dell'integrativo o del soggettivo, ed eventualemente da dove devo scalcolarlo...

  quel 2% fa parte dell'integrativo e non è deducibile.
Quindi per andare sul sicuro deduci solo il contr. soggettivo e quello di maternità.
Ovviamente quel 2% dell'integrativo indicato in fattura non è imponibile ai fini IRPEF. 
Ciao

----------


## nuvola

scusami, ma forse non ho ben capito... se nno è imponibili ai fini irpef..o imposta sostitutiva che sia... io come lo registro? cioè lo devo levare dal totale fattura?

----------


## Tasselhoof

> scusami, ma forse non ho ben capito... se nno è imponibili ai fini irpef..o imposta sostitutiva che sia... io come lo registro? cioè lo devo levare dal totale fattura?

  no devi solo considerarlo come una voce patrimoniale (deb. v/cassa prev.) e non come una voce di ricavo (onorario profess.).
In tal modo non rientrando tra i ricavi, in dichiarazione non rientrerà nell'imponibile fiscale. 
Ciao

----------


## nikimack@tin.it

...Salve a tutti!!!!... sono pienamente d'accordo sulla i deducibilità dei contributi soggettivi per la quota minimare non rivalsa sui clienti. mi dà da pensare la sentenza della corte di cassazzione (http://www.epap.it/Rassegna_Stampa/C...ducibile-3.pdf) 
qualcuno ha ricevuto un 36/ter e sà dire come si è comportata in tal senso l'Ag. Entrate?

----------


## claudia_b

> Quindi è corretto sottrarre la parte di cassa (2% per i geometri) ..

  Sono anni che quel 2% è diventato 4%  :Smile:

----------


## anakin82

Dal 1/1/2011 il contributo da appliacare in fattura passera' dal 2% al 4%.
Notizia dal sito di INARCASSA.

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Grazie :-)

----------


## stellina80

> ...Salve a tutti!!!!... sono pienamente d'accordo sulla i deducibilità dei contributi soggettivi per la quota minimare non rivalsa sui clienti. mi dà da pensare la sentenza della corte di cassazzione (http://www.epap.it/Rassegna_Stampa/C...ducibile-3.pdf) 
> qualcuno ha ricevuto un 36/ter e sà dire come si è comportata in tal senso l'Ag. Entrate?

  ciao, ho avuto a cha fare con l'agenzia delle entrate per un 36 ter.
il contributo integrativo NON è deducibilie, quindi lo hanno escluso dagli oneri deducibili! :Frown:

----------


## giovanni.ar.

Il contributo integrativo è deducibile solo per quella parte rimasta a carico del professionista. Mi spego meglio generalmente è previsto un pagamento minimo per il contributo integrativo, qualora il professinosta riaddebita un importo inferiore per la differenza è deducibile

----------


## simo572

Intervengo per una domanda:
Un geometra ha fatturato una cifra X comprensiva del contributo integrativo.
Nel modello Unico dell'anno questo contributo integrativo è stato assommato ai ricavi nel rigo RE2. Poi negli oneri deducibili sono stati scalati tutti i contributi pagati (integrativo+soggettivo). Ora, a seguito di controllo da 36ter, l'ADE riconosce come detraibile solo il soggettivo. 
Secondo voi c'è margine di contraddittorio? 
Qualcosa dovrà pur scalarsi visto che erroneamente il contributo è stato aggiunto ai ricavi.....

----------


## Patty76

> ...Salve a tutti!!!!... sono pienamente d'accordo sulla i deducibilità dei contributi soggettivi per la quota minimare non rivalsa sui clienti. mi dà da pensare la sentenza della corte di cassazzione (http://www.epap.it/Rassegna_Stampa/C...ducibile-3.pdf) 
> qualcuno ha ricevuto un 36/ter e sà dire come si è comportata in tal senso l'Ag. Entrate?

  con il 36/ter l'agenzia delle entrate considera interamente indeducibile il contributo integrativo. 
Ho letto anche la sentenza che hai gentilmente postato. Io a questo punto mi faccio un altro tipo di domanda. Ok, il contributo integrativo non è deducibile, ma la motivazione che ne danno? Non è deducibile perchè non è assoggettato nè a irpef *nè a iva*....ma siamo sicuri???? Io sapevo che il contributo integrativo non rientra nell'imponibile per calcolare la ritenuta d'acconto, ma al contrario viene assoggettato ad inps e rientra nel volume d'affari. Sbaglio, forse?  :Confused:

----------


## sox

Mi è capitato un caso simile in cui mi contestavano l'importo dei contributi minimale + integrativo inseriti in Unico. In AdE ho dimostrato che il 2% era interamente a carico del cliente ed è bastato questo per annullare l'avviso d'irregolarità. 
Saluti

----------

